# Deer & Turkey Lease in Extreme SW GA



## gen273 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am looking for lease in the extreme SW corner of the state.  I am serious about my hunting and I only bow hunt.  Looking for a piece of property where I can enjoy the process of growing mature deer and turkeys. PM me or email at jmhorne24@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## gen273 (Mar 29, 2012)

btt


----------



## gen273 (Apr 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## gen273 (Apr 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I have property in Blakely call to talk about it.334-648-5416


----------



## joedublin (May 6, 2012)

gen273...if you haven't already found that perfect spot give me a call. 516 acres in Whigham,Georgia, between Cairo and Bainbridge. Maximum of 10 members...one field already planted in corn...white oaks...2 streams...QDM club...NO "reserved"stands or areas...we all pay the same so all of us can hunt the entire lease................JOE        352-694-5419


----------

